# so much mold



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

So I walked into a great job today. Was supposed to tear off some drywall clean a little mold replace drywall etc... Pretty standard right.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i'd say you defiantly have some cleaning to do....whats with the toilet paper in the hole? i don't think it helped


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Wasn't that PEX tubing that was leaking, was it?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> i'd say you defiantly have some cleaning to do....whats with the toilet paper in the hole? i don't think it helped


I stuffed the vent pipe with shop rags. The only thing worse than breathing mold is breathing sewer gas all day.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

wnybassman said:


> Wasn't that PEX tubing that was leaking, was it?


The pex on the hot water side. Where the plumber tied his pex into a copper stub out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looked at a basement ceiling last week.. [insurance job] same deal..home was re-plumbed in 95.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Gotta love surprises ! But the h/o gets the bigger headache for sure.:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

So what is the best way to treat mold like that anyway? it must be almost impossible to get rid of permanently when it's so ingrained into the timber, I've heard bleach or vinegar works but then I heard bleach feeds the mold, but then again the mold treatments on the shelves are mainly bleach based so it must work....or does it just remove the staining and not actually kill it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> So what is the best way to treat mold like that anyway? it must be almost impossible to get rid of permanently when it's so ingrained into the timber, I've heard bleach or vinegar works but then I heard bleach feeds the mold, but then again the mold treatments on the shelves are mainly bleach based so it must work....or does it just remove the staining and not actually kill it.


We have to pull up the rest of hardwood floor and the subfloor cutout all the floor joists that are really rotten they will all get burned. As far as the rest of mold they used to say bleach now they just say warm water with detergent. Once all the mold is physically removed dehumidifiers and fans too dry everything out. after that kilz paint over all surfaces that had mold.
The epa says it is impossible to eradicate all mold once it is in a dwelling main thing is to remove the fuel source (water/humidity).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.concrobium.com/moldy_forecast.php?gclid=CPPwvt_3rKsCFcjc4AodnVqb6g


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.concrobium.com/moldy_forecast.php?gclid=CPPwvt_3rKsCFcjc4AodnVqb6g


 Is this something you're recommending from personal use.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Is this something you're recommending from personal use.


NO .. long story short ..I had a water problem in my crawl space ..
well line with a pinhole ..caused a little mold problem . Not major ,,but I found this link here [DWT] no bleach or ammonia ...


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> NO .. long story short ..I had a water problem in my crawl space ..
> well line with a pinhole ..caused a little mold problem . Not major ,,but I found this link here [DWT] no bleach or ammonia ...


 Interesting read if that stuff really works and I could fog this guys whole under side of his house that would save me days of work.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Ugh...that looks like a siding repair I did a few months back...I counted nine different types of mold, and one was this weird looking white tree that looked like a fractal. 

I was on job where the tile setter found some mold he needed to kill, went to the tile house, got a reps name, and the guy told him the exact ratios for mixing bleach and ammonia. I was like , and when I smelled it I was like :no: and got the hell out of there. But no one croaked.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Ready to rebuild.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking good !!!

Mesh tape will problly keep that mold from coming back,,:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looking good !!!
> 
> Mesh tape will problly keep that mold from coming back,,:thumbup:


Good looking out Capt. I normally use usg mesh on my seams but on this one I will use this. NOTICE HOW IT IS GREEN.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> Good looking out Capt. I normally use usg mesh on my seams but on this one I will use this. NOTICE HOW IT IS GREEN.


 You can probbly get a billion dollars from the goverment to promote that,,,:thumbup:


----------

